# no response on day 8 on menopur



## em09

I started stimming last wed (13th) on 150 Menopur and went for my first scan today.

As the title says my body has not responsed to it and they have doubled my dose to 300 (1 water 4 powders).

I go back on fri for another scan but what if same thing happens again? I am so disappointed.

Has anyone known this to happen? Will they cancel it if still not responding?


----------



## Blossomtree

Hi Emma

I was started on 150 too and hadn't responded well at all by the time my day 9 scan came so they upped me to 225 and two days later my follies showed a much imrpoved response. I'm sure yours will do the same, especially as you have been upped to 300.

Good Luck!

Lou


----------



## em09

Thanks Blossomtree for your comforting words.

I do feel abit better today, just hope tomorrow goes better!

xx


----------



## ktdoc

Hi Emma

Similar thing happened 2 me, i was on 150 menopur & at 1st scan did not have a good response, my dose was upped to 300 & within 2 days had started responding & ended up overstimulated but got a bfp after a fet & now have twin sons.  

Good luck 

Katyxx


----------



## em09

*ktdoc* thats really good news! youve given me hope, i was so down yesterday i felt that it was doomed before we even got to EC!


----------



## ktdoc

Hey emma

hope things went well 2day  xx


----------



## em09

Hi ktdoc

It went alot better    Im really glad as I was beginning to worry I wouldnt get any follices!

I dont know how many follices there were but the nurse said it improved since wed and was reading out some numbers which meant nothing to me. Also my consultant said hopefully we get half an dozen which Im assuming he meant follices and the nurse shouted out to me 'thats good' in a positive way but I kept thinking that doesnt seem to be much    but my DH said it better than nothing which he is right about 

Im still carrying on with 4 powders and go back on mon for a scan and hopefully there be more and still growing.

xx


----------



## ktdoc

Thats great emma!!!!!  Keep us posted xx


----------

